# Fearless Bushynose



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=Movie_0009.flv
^ Today

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=Movie_0001-2.flv
^ 15 minutes after I got her

This is a completely fearless bushynose female I got last week. She's at the front of the tank right now, as usual. Doesn't hide. Just kinda sits there and waits for food. Quite a hilarious personality. She wouldn't last in the wild but she's a lot of fun to have in a tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

she is so cool! I like how she looks to enjoy that fish checking her out  your anubias on the driftwood looks reallly good too, its huge!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

They hate other fish. She fans her tail threateningly at one point. 

That anubias was bought that big so I can't take credit. I did pull one off like that on my own once though. 

If the cory thing doesn't work out for you and you dont want another kind of cory you should consider a bushynose pleco. They eat a lot for their size and significantly increase bioload but their personalities are wonderful.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of pleco is that?

I'm trying to figure out which one(s) I'm going to get.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a bushynose. Hence 'Fearless Bushynose' 
L144

This one is a freak though most of them won't let you get within 2" of them and take pictures like this one will. In the last post she's 2 or 3" from the lens. The way they change pattern on light things vs dark things is interesting.

You should consider easier plecos to start. Bushynose, clown. If you want you could get an L200 they aren't hard to care for.

You have the space to house a giant pleco like a sailfin, if you want to. Just remember that this will make a HUGE impact on your bioload.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I love this fish . I really lucked out. Never runs (I guess no fish runs).... You stare, she comes up to the glass, sits on the white (still can't believe it) sand and stares back. I've had BN and bristlenose plecs before and this one has the best temperment by far. I'll be keeping her long term for sure. As soon as I can create the appropriate set up, and assuming I can find a male with the same disposition I'd like to get more with the same disposition. Certainly, the one downfall of plecos, which are wonderful fish IMO in every imaginable way (except the poop) is that they are typically more skittish and prone to hiding than other fish.


----------

